#   >   >   >  ‒‒-

## Killa312

.       
      -  .  ,     ?
http://www.usynovite.ru./child/?id=ceond-2h19l
http://--./l12mb

----------


## Killa312

1,2 .  ,   :: 







     (  2015)




 2015. 


    15.01.2016


  14.05.2016
 :050:

----------


## Killa312

,   1,2 . ,     ,  .     ,   .      :    ,     - .      ,    -    .    -   ,   ,     .    -  ,    - .    ,          ,   /  .
      4  ,        3 ,       5.

----------

> .       
>       -  .  ,     ?
> http://www.usynovite.ru./child/?id=ceond-2h19l


http://videopassport.ru/videopasspor...lower_page.jsp

----------


## NICHKA1

!  !     ,   ,     ,    .
      ... :2:

----------


## S

!   !

----------


## Killa312

. ,  -,           ...  ,   .

----------


## NICHKA1

> . ,  -,           ...  ,   .





 ...(     ,    ) ,  ... ... :2:    ,      ...

----------


## Zarra

,   ! ..            .         ,       ( 2) ,    ,            . ,     ,   ,   , \   ,    ,    , 

              .          . 

     - ,       ,        20  ( -)

----------


## Killa312

, !     .

----------

